# Track and radius question



## detroit_fan

I don't have any trains yet, just trying to read and learn but I have a few questions i thought you guys might be able to help me with.

What exactly is radius? If something is 20"" radius does that mean it would take 20" out from the wall to turn the train 180 degrees?

What radius sizes are available for n scale bachmann ez track? 

If i have a bachmann ez command dcc controller, can i buy any n scale dcc train and run it with the ez command on ez track?

I know these are noob questions and i'm months out from buying but clearing these couple things up will help me a lot. Thanks for any help


----------



## tjcruiser

By definition, "radius" is exactly half the size of a corresponding circle diameter. Picture drawing a circle with a pencil pulled taught on string, as you make an arc. Radius is the string length.

180 degrees is a turn through half of a circle, or from one point on a diameter to the opposite point on the same diameter.

Depending upon the gauge and type, track radius (or sometime diameter) can reference either the center of the track (between the rails), or the outer rail.

HO track is referenced to the middle of the rails. So an 18" radius would make a 36" circle to the middle of the rails. Add about 1" (minimum) for clearance from there to the wall, and you'd need approx 38" (minimum) of space to fit, and a tight squeeze at that.

O track is sometimes referenced to center of rails, sometimes to outer rail. O27 is 27" diameter to outer rail. O72 is 72" diameter to center of rails.

I'll defer to other for specifics of N gauge track ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers

Detroit fan,

Welcome to the forum! We're all noobs here because we're all learning---don't be shy about asking questions.

Radius is essentially a measure of how tight a curve is. Let's suppose you have a circular layout: no straight pieces. If you put a pin in the exact center of the circle and then measure out to the center of any piece of track, you have a measurement of the circle's radius and therefore the measure of the track's radius. The smaller the radius, the less space you need to turn....and the harder it is for your train to stay on the track, particularly with long cars like passenger cars. The same applies to long engines, like a Big Boy. A small radius implies slower operating speeds, too.

I'm going to stop here and let someone else address the particulars of the scales you are interested in----I run S scale, so I'm incompetent to answer. Here's a good chart for you, though: http://z.about.com/d/modeltrains/1/0/4/1/-/-/min_curve.gif

Best wishes!


----------



## tankist

subj .


----------



## detroit_fan

Thanks for the replies, i understand the radius now. 

Hopefully someone can chime in about the other questions. Thanks guys


----------



## tjcruiser

Looks like Bachmann N EZ-Track comes in 11.25" and 19" radii ... not sure if that's to center of rails or outer rail ...

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=85


----------



## detroit_fan

tjcruiser said:


> Looks like Bachmann N EZ-Track comes in 11.25" and 19" radii ... not sure if that's to center of rails or outer rail ...
> 
> http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=85


Thats all i can find too, thought maybe i wasn't looking in the right place. I will probably have to use all 11 due to space, hopefully that won't limit me too much on loco options


----------



## RichardS

detroit_fan said:


> Thats all i can find too, thought maybe i wasn't looking in the right place. I will probably have to use all 11 due to space, hopefully that won't limit me too much on loco options


I have one long engine (a bachman 4-8-4) and it will run OK on my 11 radius curves but it does look a little out of place. GP18 and GP40s look better and run fine on 11 radius. Can't answer the DCC questions as I'm strickly DC. (for now)


----------



## Reckers

Nicely covered, RichardS.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## detroit_fan

Thanks RichardS

Still searching hte net to try and find out if the bachmann ez command dcc will run all dcc n scale or do i need to stick with bachmann engines?


----------



## RichardS

detroit fan.

I did some research when I was thinking of converting as I was getting back into the hobby and I thought I remembered this from Bachmann's site about their ex command system.

""E-Z Command® is compatible with all DCC locomotives manufactured by other manufacturers. E-Z Command® has been extensively tested by the NMRA and is certified to meet and conform with all of it's standards and recommended practices for digital command control.'"

so I think it should run any loco. How well is most likely up for varying opinions.


----------



## detroit_fan

RichardS said:


> detroit fan.
> 
> I did some research when I was thinking of converting as I was getting back into the hobby and I thought I remembered this from Bachmann's site about their ex command system.
> 
> ""E-Z Command® is compatible with all DCC locomotives manufactured by other manufacturers. E-Z Command® has been extensively tested by the NMRA and is certified to meet and conform with all of it's standards and recommended practices for digital command control.'"
> 
> so I think it should run any loco. How well is most likely up for varying opinions.


thanks, i appreciate it.


----------

